# egg bum bigger since this morning...



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well ive been checking her bum daily since shes started going in the nestbox....


well this morning it was bigger than yesterday,but only by a bit compared to yesterday

well NOW its nearly doubled in size.

does this mean shes gonna lay soon? i got photos

this was from this morning









and this is now


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

nice bum dally


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im hoping she lays soon...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nothing yet.... but shes still going in the box


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

nice bum! lol Hope you get a egg soon.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha dally says thanks.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice booty!! Sure is getting bigger, eh?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i just cant wait for eggs


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Dally has me on pins and needles right now...any sign of an egg?


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

omg me too! I keep checking back every two minutes for an update!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha i dont think there will be an update that fast


----------

